# Sticky  Guide to posting in Tactics Threads



## Someguy

I'll try to keep this brief because I think most people get it anyway.

*Firstly, some rules you should be aware of.*

These are the forum's rules. Obey!

In particular, watch out for copywrite issues. It's sometimes frustrating to not be able to talk about stats, points costs and stuff when discussing tactics, but those are the rules.

Also, make sure you are posting in the right place. We get quite a lot of rules questions in here, posted by people who have scrolled past the rules forum to get here. I doubt these guys will read this post anyway so... whatever. If you are asking if you are allowed to do something, that's a rules question and belongs in the rules forum. Asking if you should do something or if it sucks, is tactics.

The division between tactics posts and tacticas is a bit blurred. However, you should not start threads in the tactica forum with questions; rather they should be when you have something to say. It's possible for a tactica to grow from a tactics thread.

Try not to be too much of a dick. Obviously, this is an internet discussion forum so people are encouraged to debate with each other, and argue from time to time, and that's fine. However, it tends to harm our argument if you come across as too much of a dick. There's no point in trying and spell out all the kinds of behaviour I'm talking about here.

Anyway as I said, things are mostly going ok. Carry on.


----------



## Someguy

*A note on fluff*

The purpose of this forum is to discuss tactics, not fluff. It is not legitimate to criticise people's choices in this forum if you happen not to like something about the fluff. If you would prefer not to play against people using two lash daemon princes then that's fair enough, but it's not a tactics issue. Talk about it somewhere else.

However, it is legitimate to look for advice on how to use a fluffy army. If you are limited to a particular selection of units due to fluff or for any other reason, like the price of plastic spacemen or just for the challenge of trying something unusual, then you can expect to receive advice on how to use that stuff. You should not be told to buy obliterators and daemon princes to cast lash.

This forum takes a neutral position on anything other than tactics. If you choose to limit yourself in some way then that is your right, but don't expect others to do the same thing.


----------

